# WINNIPEG | The Exchange District - Market Lands Redevelopment | U/C



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Location:* Winnipeg, MB
*Link:* http://centreventure.com/market-lands



> *Overview*
> The Market Lands are situated in the heart of Winnipeg's Exchange District, central to many of Winnipeg's historical, cultural, and emerging community assets. For the last fifty years the site has been home to Winnipeg's Public Safety Building and Civic Parkade. At the time of the founding of the City of Winnipeg in the early 1800's, it was the site of the city's public market and a centre of commerce and trade. ​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​​
> 
> The redevelopment of these lands presents an unparalleled opportunity to create something great, in one of Winnipeg's greatest downtown neighbourhoods. Winnipeggers are being asked to get engaged in the process by providing their input into the redevelopment of the lands. This webpage is a platform for people to be informed, to be consulted, and to get involved.









*Conceptual plans in Winnipeg's Exchange District to replace the now vacant public safety building and civic parkade. *
*
Site today:*


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Oct 3, 2018
http://www.centreventure.com/market-lands-design-competition


> *DESIGN COMPETITION SHORTLIST*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*December 06 2018:*



> *It's down to the final five*
> _Special jury to decide among proposals for development of former PSB site_
> By: Kevin Rollason | Posted: 12/6/2018 3:00 AM
> 
> ...


*The Finalists*
*DESIGN COMPETITION PROPOSALS: *http://www.centreventure.com/market-lands-design-competition

*1. 1x1 Architecture Inc.*
*Concept Statement:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...c06ff208b757iG9Vc4H/1x1 Concept Statement.pdf
*Design board:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzukusers/user-26532000/documents/5c06e9f66f7a8sbxj1nt/1X1.pdf










































2. *Dialog*
*Concept Statement:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...ff040cbfe2xxQy7S/Dialog Concept Statement.pdf
*Design board:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzukusers/user-26532000/documents/5c06e8007bc28wAx7IqB/Dialog.pdf






















































*3. Daoust Lestage*
*Concept Statement:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...fSjH81zZ/Daoust Lestage Concept Statement.pdf
*Design board:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...ments/5c06e7c966956r6v2hRK/Daoust Lestage.pdf



























4. *Dtah*
*Concept Statement:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...06feada4b9dw6V8zLC/DTAH Concept Statement.pdf
*Design board:*https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...Z/DTAH_DesignSubmission_Boards-compressed.pdf




































*5. Saucier and Perrotte*
*Concept Statement:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...tBlFzs/Saucier Perrotte Concept Statement.pdf
*Design board:* https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...nts/5c06e740366a9RQqoGhj/Saucier Perrotte.pdf


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

*Design Competition Winner Announced*



> *Design Competition Winner Announced*
> 
> CentreVenture Development Corporation, today announced the winning design submission to the Market Lands southern parcel design competition. The ‘New Market Square’ by Daoust Lestage was unanimously selected by the Jury. The goal of the competition was to solicit design concepts for new affordable housing, a public market, and plazas on the southern parcel of the Market Lands site, integrated into the surrounding context of the Exchange District.
> 
> ...



































































https://www.dropbox.com/s/h1x2kaqmd668yfc/Daoust Lestage .pdf?dl=0









https://storage.googleapis.com/wzuk...18797d68bocFBgAt/Jury Report Dec 21 FINAL.pdf


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

Demolition begins:


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OxxQnRO7Kds


----------



## WpG_GuY (Dec 28, 2002)

https://twitter.com/tim_co_op/status/1233184228642349056?s=20


----------

